# War zugriff auf Ejb in EAR



## GeraldVonRiva (23. Nov 2016)

Hallo, 

Ich habe eine Maven EJB Projekt mit einem Interface und einer Klasse. Dies ist eine Remote Bean. 

Dazu gibt es ein Maven WAR Projekt,  welches über "context. lookup"  auf die EJB Funktionen zugreifen soll. Dieses Projekt hat eine Dependencie auf das EJB-Projekt. 

Beide Projekte sind in einer Maven EAR. Die EAR hat eine Dependencie auf das EJB-Projekt. 

Will ich nun die EAR im JBoss 10 deployen failed dies. 

Das Log sagt "Services with missing/unavailable dependencies" 

Hat jemand vllt einen Tipp. Dies ist mein erstes Maven EAR Projekt und komme da gerade nicht so recht weiter. 

Vg
Gerald


----------

